# Tool zur Protokollierung von Web-Traffic gesucht.



## Paul (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo.
Ich suche ein Tool, das den Traffic des OpenSuse 11.1 Servers protokolliert. Es sollte möglichst übersichtlich zeigen, zu welcher Zeit welche Art von Traffic entstanden ist: Mail, ftp, http, etc. 
Hintergrund: Wenn vom Provider eine Traffic-Warung eintrifft, möchte ich nicht durch die Log-Files irren, sondern auf einen Blick sehen, dass z.B. um 03 Uhr für IP-Adresse sowieso eine große Menge ftp-Traffic entstanden ist. Vielleicht sogar auf einem Diagramm. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass Nagios das leistet. Leider habe ich bisher nichts entsprechendes entdeckt. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

mit vnstat (TrafficMonitor) kann man das via Konsole einsehen bzw. sich anzeigen lassen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob da alles einzeln aufgelistet wird oder ob es nur der gesamte Traffic war.

Gruß Danny


----------



## Paul (20. Mai 2010)

Vnstat scheint leider nur den gesamten Traffic einer Schnittstelle zu protokollieren. Besonders die graphische Darstellung sieht aber richtig gut aus. Wenn das Tool auch noch nach der Art des Traffic unterscheiden würde, wäre es genau richtig.


----------



## F4RR3LL (21. Mai 2010)

tut es nicht


----------



## Paul (21. Mai 2010)

@F4RR3LL
Heißt Deine Antwort, dass vnstat in Wirklichkeit mehr kann, als nur die drei Traffic-Werte für in, out und Gesamt zu protokollieren? Wenn ja, wie geht das? Auf der vnstat-Downloadseite habe ich nur Hardcopies gesehen, auf denen die drei genannten Werte zu sehen sind. Auch aus der Produktbeschreibung ist nichts anderes zu erkennen. Mich würde aber interessieren, wo welche Art von Traffic entstanden ist. Z.B. sollte das Tool, das ich suche anzeigen können, dass auf IP sowieso zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr 800 MB ausgehender Mail-Traffic entstanden ist. Meinst Du, dass vnstat das kann?


----------



## planet_fox (8. Juni 2010)

Eventuell müsstest mal schauhen dass sollten mit nagios oder munin gehn.Ansonsten wer es möglich sich was zu bauen mittels tcpdump 

siehe hier


```
http://linuxwiki.de/TcpDump
```


----------

